# Bits pro Speicherchips berechnen



## osion (27. Mrz 2022)

Hallo


Ich habe folgendes gerechnet: 5 GByte / 8 = 0.625 GByte (pro DRAM-Chips) und das gibt 5000000000 Bits, aber das ist falsch.
Wo liegt der Denkfehler?


----------



## osion (27. Mrz 2022)

Ah ok....der Umwandler hat gerundet 
Jetzt stimmts.


----------



## httpdigest (27. Mrz 2022)

Die richtige Antwort geht davon aus, dass 1 Gigabyte = 1024 Megabytes, 1 Megabyte = 1024 Kilobytes und 1 Kilobyte = 1024 Bytes sind, wie es bei Computern bzw. Speicherkapazitäten üblich ist:





						Kilobyte - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





> In some areas of information technology, particularly in reference to solid-state memory capacity, _kilobyte_ instead typically refers to 1024 (2^10) bytes. This arises from the prevalence of sizes that are powers of two in modern digital memory architectures, coupled with the accident that 2^10 differs from 10^3 by only 2.4%. A kibibyte is defined by Clause 4 of IEC 80000-13 as 1024 bytes.


Die richtige Antwort erhältst du also aus der Rechnung: 5 * 1024 * 1024 * 1024 * 8 / 8 = 5368709120


----------



## Staarfightaar (27. Mrz 2022)

gibibyte wäre eig die "richtige" bezeichnung auf einer festplatte was ein 2 hoch irgendwas darstellt

ein gigabyte ist irgendwas mal 10 hoch etwas

du musst immer mit "bi" endungs einheiten rechnen wenn du die bits willst


----------



## White_Fox (28. Mrz 2022)

Staarfightaar hat gesagt.:


> du musst immer mit "bi" endungs einheiten rechnen wenn du die bits willst


Naja, wobei sich das bis heute kaum irgendwo durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## Staarfightaar (28. Mrz 2022)

hat halt rechtliche gründe

du hast zb eine festplatte mit 1028 bits

du kannst dann auf die festplatte schreiben dass sie 1028 bits platz hat , das stimmt aber nicht
da in die festlpatte zb bits hergenommen werden um die partition zu speichern, paar bits um die hardware information zu speichern usw

dann hättest du gelogen weil die festplatte für dich als user nicht 1028 bits speicher hat schlichtweg

die angabe in kilo oder giga ist "wengier" als tatsächlich drauf ist, die "zusätzlichen" bits entsprechen halt das was sowieso drauf geht 

dein auto tacho darf ja auch niemals weniger anzeigen als wie du tatsächlich fährst, ein bissl mehr ist aber ok so ungefähr


----------



## KonradN (28. Mrz 2022)

Schöne Geschichte, aber dafür wirst du vermutlich keine Belege haben 

Wie du die Festplatte nutzt ist ansonsten egal. Du musst da ja keine Partition drauf schreiben. Als Hersteller wäre dies somit keine Begründung. Der Speicherplatz ist ja da.


----------



## thecain (28. Mrz 2022)

V.a. ja eher umgekehrt. In der werbung wird von z.B 200 GB gesprochen, tatsächlich ist es aber einiges weniger, 186 GB. Aber das ist ja nichts Neues...


----------



## LimDul (28. Mrz 2022)

Nach SI ist Gigabyte  (GB) 1000er Potenzen, während Gibi (Gib) 1024er Potenzen sind.

Das Festplattenhersteller GB und nicht GiB nutzen, hat keine technischen Gründen (Es ist auch Unfug zu behaupten, dass bei einer 20 GB Platte 1,4 GB an Meta-Daten drauf wären) Es ist einfach eine größere Zahl und mit der lässt sich mehr Marketing machen.  Kann man z.B. hier nachlesen:  https://de.serlo.org/informatik/164294/gb-vs-gib-betrug-bei-festplatten-kauf


----------

